

Inside ThinkGeek, Where Mythical Meat Can Make Millions - aresant
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/09/mf_thinkgeek/all/1

======
aresant
I had no idea ThinkGeek was owned by VA Linux (who has since changed their
name).

VA Linux was one of the INSANE 1999 stocks that I remember the best, clamoring
to buy in at $200/share on IPO day for a company trying to raise $115,000,000
or so by going out @ $30.00 a pop.

This for a company doing ~$14m gross if I remember correctly.

